# Happy to have found you all!



## neocvera (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello!

First post here, just want to say how happy I am to have found a forum like this! I'm a huge fan of WW2 aviation art/ oil paintings, etc. Always looking for resources, collectors, etc to share with.


----------



## Henk (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome neocvera.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2006)

Hallo Neocvera !!!


----------

